# angel, missing GSP



## pickle (Mar 24, 2008)

Angel has been missing for more than 2 weeks now.

Missing Angel

Please keep your eyes and ears open. Thank you.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

i saw a poster for Angel in my vets last week, ive had my eyes peeled ever since,... really hope shes found soon.


----------



## Symone (Dec 3, 2012)

I shared this on facebook for you, and asked my friends to do it too.
Hope she'll be found. Fingers crossed someone found her and is trying to find you.
Good luck x


----------



## pickle (Mar 24, 2008)

Symone said:


> I shared this on facebook for you, and asked my friends to do it too.
> Hope she'll be found. Fingers crossed someone found her and is trying to find you.
> Good luck x


Sorry, she isn't my dog but it is kind of you to do that. I believe it was already on facebook:thumbup1:


----------



## william96 (Dec 27, 2012)

Hello, here is a link to Angel's Facebook page too.

https://www.facebook.com/FindMissingAngel

Please like and share.


----------

